
What a $347B conglomerate holding company's web site looks like - logicallee
http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/
======
hyperbovine
Loads instantly, looks fine on mobile, the thing(s) you are probably
interested in are linked right from the front page. As usual, Buffet is onto
something here.

~~~
walrus01
Looks fine in Lynx, too!

[http://imgur.com/yAEimmZ](http://imgur.com/yAEimmZ)

------
hrayr
This might explain it. From the site source code for
[http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/sharehold.html](http://www.berkshirehathaway.com/sharehold.html)

<META NAME="Template" CONTENT="C:\Program Files\Microsoft
Office\Office\html.dot">

------
sengork
Unfortunately it does not pass the W3C Validator:
[https://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.berkshir...](https://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.berkshirehathaway.com%2F&charset=%28detect+automatically%29&doctype=Inline&group=0)

~~~
nitsujin
I'm sure Buffet has sleepless nights over this.

------
sshykes
Not that surprising considering it doesn't really matter how outdated their
website looks.

Stocks will still allow themselves to be bought by BSHW.

How did this make it to the front page? _grin_

------
gk1
See also: [http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://motherfuckingwebsite.com/)

One thing I've noticed over the years is that a pretty design has very little
correlation with the size, success, or market share of a company.

~~~
robzyb
Definitely need to mention:
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/)

~~~
danjayh
The original is better. Can't stand websites that take up 1/3 of my monitor.
If I wanted it that narrow, I'd resize my browser.

------
sker
That's how you act when you have nothing to prove.

I like that they treat 'web' like an acronym.

~~~
zintagon
It might be some kind of play on Warren E. Buffett.

------
godzillabrennus
The man lives in a house he bought decades ago. Did anyone expect he would be
going bananas over the latest web trends?

------
crempp
Did no one read the legal disclaimer?

"linking to this website without written permission is prohibited."

I wonder what how the lawyer who wrote that expected people to navigate to the
site.

~~~
RaleyField
In their mind at least the prohibition does not apply to some of their other
web properties some of which my contain links to this site but do allow to be
linked from other third-party websites?

~~~
crempp
So HN is in violation of their legal disclaimer. Take-down notice in 3... 2...
1...

------
taneq
It's the website equivalent of wearing socks and sandals to a Lamborghini
dealership.

~~~
wmeredith
It's the website equivalent of driving by the Lamborghini dealership in your
10 year old paid off and perfectly maintained Toyota Camry.

------
n00b101
Now check what the website prominently linked to looks like: WWW.GEICO.COM

The insurance industry is currently in a fever pitch over "Digital Business,"
"IoT," "Wearables," "Disruption," "Millennials," "Big Data," "Social Media,"
"FinTech/Insurtech startups" ... Executives in blue suits, who in better times
would have prided themselves in not knowing how to type, are falling over
themselves trying to eek out 1% organic growth by trying to understand this
whole Internet thing that's been all the rage lately.

------
manachar
Would they make more money with the latest Web 3.0 React SPA website that
takes over your scroll wheel and loads megabytes of stocks photos showing
happy rich people?

------
tikhonj
Another one I found amusing was the website of Jump Trading[1], an HFT firm.
It's minimalist in a different way: there's very little content and, at first,
I couldn't even find any links at all...

[1]: [http://www.jumptrading.com/](http://www.jumptrading.com/)

------
tedhosmann
Almost worse is the HBO site from just last year. They had hours of operation
posted.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20140208060432/http://www.homebo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20140208060432/http://www.homeboxoffice.com/)

------
dedalus
The best part is that the home page is 6KB or 4 Internet Packets :-)

The median webpage size is in the order or some 2MB

------
anexprogrammer
I wish more websites took this approach, especially news and information
sites, I'm tired of pullng terabytes of pointless js and images just to skim a
bad article behind clickbait.

Mind he takes a different approach behind the Berkshire Activewear link.

------
thinkloop
And their ad network pierces all adblockers - best site ever built?

------
dang
I'm burying this submission despite the home team's love of plain-text
websites, because its title is baity and the discussion is unsubstantive and
unlikely to improve.

------
xbmcuser
The greatest thing for me is that it still has an ad

------
sdk77
Looks good. Simple, humble, to the point. It has a certain elegance that I
like. It loads fast as well.

------
dj_doh
Aha factors fizzle out quickly. What they have for a holding company is
appropriate and error-free.

------
datashovel
I wonder if they charge Geico for the ad space ;)

